

API docs done right - johnny99
http://developer.wordnik.com/docs

======
JoeAltmaier
Could use a little more context, examples etc. Good but not perfect.

~~~
johnny99
I agree, the site as a whole would benefit from those. But I was referring to
the documentation for each API call, and specifically the way you can make
test calls to the API from within the docs themselves. I've seen API sandboxes
before, but as far as I know this style of combining docs with live test calls
is unique.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Stockpoint did this with all their web APIs 5 years ago...

------
fehguy
I'm somewhat biased but after looking long and hard for a good rest
documentation system, i think this is the right way to do it.

------
hobbeswalsh
I may be preaching to the choir here, but you should really read these docs.

------
markwvh
The "Try it out" feature is 7 ways of awesome.

